# OVER 400 FEET PER SECOND



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen the new Hoyt that zips at over 400 fet per second? They supposedly have a 175lbs draw weight and lock-up with a trigger mechanism and are very quite(beleive it or not) and it is pulled back and locked with two rope type handles.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

hummm, cool to push the limit I guess. I tried to pull a hundred pound bow in Africa and almost got it to my anchor. It sounds like it might be closer to a crossbow than a normal bow if it takes "extras" to draw it. Maybe I will see if I can find it on Youtube


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

way too fast!!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Might as well shoot a gun


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd need a winch. Is this a crossbow?


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Going to have to move up from the 15's! That is crazy fast!


----------



## phishstixx (Jun 29, 2009)

In my bass pro archery magazine i saw a crossbow that shoots 405 fps it has a 175 pound pull i think it is called stryker by bowtech


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*IT'S CLASSIFIED AS A COMPOUND BOW*

Stanley Hipps, Former owner of Hipps Targets actually has one of the Proto Types and has been shooting it for a couple of weeks already. I'm almost positive it's made by Hoyt. It'll fun to shoot it unless that string grabs your inner arm by some crazy chance and gives you a two week rose garden down your inner arm.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Stanley Hipps, Former owner of Hipps Targets actually has one of the Proto Types and has been shooting it for a couple of weeks already. I'm almost positive it's made by Hoyt. *It'll fun to shoot it unless that string grabs your inner arm by some crazy chance and gives you a two week rose garden down your inner arm*.


two week,, more like the season at 175lbs....


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

waterspout said:


> two week,, more like the season at 175lbs....


Skin graft


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Time to make them more quiet now that the speeds are plenty high-show me a SILENT Mechanical release and i'll be impressed! More speed = more unbearable noise=straaaaang jump city! :brew:


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

If it locks in at full draw, you might as well be shooting a crossbow.


----------



## Hardware (Dec 8, 2004)

Youd' have to be one strong dude to pull 175lbs!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Still a long way off from 1170 fps.

THE JAMMER


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just shows you where the technology is today. They can get 350+ fps out of 70lbs, but, it takes 175lbs to gain 50fps and break the 400 fps barrier.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Just shows you where the technology is today. They can get 350+ fps out of 70lbs, but, it takes 175lbs to gain 50fps and break the 400 fps barrier.


Made in China! :biggrin:


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

The record is up over 600 fps with a hand drawn bow.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Just shows you where the technology is today. They can get 350+ fps out of 70lbs, but, it takes 175lbs to gain 50fps and break the 400 fps barrier.


i agree palerider..... i wonder when they wont be able to get it faster without making it look like something weird that doesnt even look like a bow/crossbow..i know alot of them now are gettin to be weird lookin....

also how many people can pull back 175lbs honestly with out using a winch or their leg? seriously ....my bow (Archery Research AR 32)is set at 70lbs and am comfortable with it at that but cant easily pull more with a little strain , and i know alot of people bigger and stronger that cant pull and hold it back, ..must bow hunters cant pull back 85,90,100lbs easily..we use different muscles that we generally dont use to pull back a bow string ...(my step-dad is heck of alot stronger then me ,and his shoulder/back wont let him pull back my bow easily).. think the bows with too high of draw weights are missin 99.9% of bow hunters needs/wants/ablitys...

and as far as noise, catchysumfishy hit it on the nose.. what kind of noise is it goin to generate and vibration,.. the vibration is goin to cause alot of damage over time to this bow and could be really annoying quickly...

and 400fps...i want to see this bow rigged with the sights,silencers, camo,stablizers, and extras and shoot 400fps, think i will drop alot and dissapoint alot

guess i just want to see the proof , i see so many bow companys say 350fps... and the bow has a hard time getting 350fps when the bow is completey bear of anything..
.. 
....think they need to say in a perfect conditoins with a bear bow over 10,000 shots in a lab,with the bow set at a hugely high draw weight that 1 person in a thousand could actually shot we , one shot was 400fps.. but you can expect 325fps full rigged give or take a few fps either way..:ac550:


----------

